# using factory speaker wire's for amp'd componits??



## buddahpwn (Jan 22, 2009)

Since Im kinda on the lazy side and don't feel like re wiring my car audio completely , can I just run runners from my 4 channel amp to the factory plug behind the headunit ?,
I know it can be done , but my main concern is , is the factory speaker wire heavy enough to hold about 75-100 watt's of power and not damage anything ? btw its a mk III golf , 
would be headunit rca's to amp , from amp wires to factory plug then to the speakers , 

also , any suggestions on where to mount amps ? Is under the rear seat a safe place ? looks roomy enough and seems like it would be a cool place or at least easy enough to put a vent and a small pc fan ?
thanks for the help in advance


----------



## Dubbed Out (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: using factory speaker wire's for amp'd componits?? (buddahpwn)*

Not sure what "runners" are but people install 4ch amps all the time using factory speaker wiring. Actually most people never run new wiring, you do have some of the audiophiles out there that insist on it. As for amp location, you can mount it under the seat, I personally don't normally because the it's a tighter area and heat rises, but it should have plenty of air flow and will work just fine.


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: using factory speaker wire's for amp'd componits?? (Dubbed Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbed Out* »_Not sure what "runners" are but people install 4ch amps all the time using factory speaker wiring. Actually most people never run new wiring


and most people are also stupid. 

question for the op... how do you plan on installing your crossovers since you're being lazy and not running new wires (which in a mkIII is probably easy enough for a 7 year old to do it)?


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

i used all my factory wiring... rnning a nine.5 active to just a front set of components, 100x4 rms if I believe? youll be fine.
And the only ONLY car i ever ran new wiring for speakers was in an 04 z4coupe... because he paid for it. It was actually a 2600$ labor ticket. for 2x 2channels, front kicks with old mbq 7" mids and horns. and audiocontrol x2
And my old blazer, of course too, but were talking 2x jl 300/2's for fronts...


----------



## buddahpwn (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: using factory speaker wire's for amp'd componits?? (1sik95jetta)*

diddent even think about the x-overs this is my first set of actual components , i used to always use 2 way or 3 ways , im assuming that i can just use the factory wire into the crossover and just run new from there out , 
and as far as being lazy its more of a time issue and if it dont need done then why do it , just seems it would be a pita to run new wires from the dash out ,







anyway ideas on amp mounting ? under the rear seat ok ? im almost assuming i could put it under the front passenger seat to, im trying to get decent sound out of this with out having to use a sub , ill probably add one anyway but not too worried about it now ,







thanks again


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: using factory speaker wire's for amp'd componits?? (buddahpwn)*

a time issue? that's ridiculous. 
it's not a pain in the ass or any other pathetic excuse at all. in fact, i think it would be more of a pain in the ass integrating the factory wire than to run new ones, especially if you plan on mounting the amp under a seat or anywhere around there. 
it's a 97 golf. the whole interior comes apart in 10 minutes.


----------



## buddahpwn (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: using factory speaker wire's for amp'd componits?? (1sik95jetta)*

Well since you have nothing better to do then bitch how I wanna do things on MY car , come do it for me YOUR way , that way I don't f anything up , I pay good , no worries http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







,









I simply asked for the most part if the factory wire was a respectable gauge to handle 75-100 watt .
Id like to keep my wires mostly in the factory locations hence the fact running wires from my amp under the carpet to the speaker wires behind the dash in the plug to go to the factory speaker locations to utilize the factory wires , from there factory wires to the x-overs "that i did forget about , and would like to mount in the door ", then use other wire from the x-over to the speakers. Sorry for the play by play but I don't see it being too much of a PITA for a clean set up , 
Yeah it may not be the "professional" or YOUR way of doing things but I see no problem with it , , thanks for your input tho . 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: using factory speaker wire's for amp'd componits?? (buddahpwn)*

if you're pulling up the carpet to run wire anywhere, why not go straight to the doors and rears? you're adding 5 minutes of extra work which you're probably already going to need to locate, cut and tape the necessary wires behind the dash. both of your front seats come out by removing 1 bolt for each seat allowing for a much easier installation, especially if you're mounting your amp under there. i'm not telling you to do any more work than you're already going to do and it would actually be cleaner by not being so cluttered behind your radio.


----------



## rabbitinjection (Apr 9, 2003)

it takes longer than 5 minutes to run wires through a door boot and why add extra weight to a car if the factory already has 14 gauge wires run? In the event he would leave the speakers in the car (which most people do) and just yank the HU and amp, he can now plug the factory deck in the car and have sound ;P


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (rabbitinjection)*

your point is extra weight? 
thanks for reminding me why i gave up on this forum. 


_Modified by 1sik95jetta at 5:20 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## rabbitinjection (Apr 9, 2003)

I have to put the cars back together when somebody trades them in, and they're all hacked up with extra wires run all over because somebody thought their stereo would sound better with monster cable speaker wire..I've only been installing for over 20 years, but you're probably right...If you can take off a door panel and run wires through a door boot without destroying it...in 5 mins... you're a better installer than I am.


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 1, 2008)

if you are putting in an amp, you will need to run new wires because your speakers are connected to the amp, not the head unit. where ever you put your amp, make sure it's in a well ventilated area. so under the front passenger seat is a better idea than under the rear seats.
i ran 12 gauge in my car to handle my jbl components. that way if i ever want to upgrade, the nice 12g wire is already in place and i don't have to worry about running new wire. and i kept all the stock wires and speakers intact so if i ever sell the car, i keep my audio system and the buyer gets 11+ year old crap. just an example...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: (tdawg21)*

I only install active systems, so I always run new wire. 
Who actually pulls the carpet out to run just standard speaker wire?


----------



## buddahpwn (Jan 22, 2009)

well anyway thanks for the input all , I am aware that my speakers will not be connected to my headunit , but will run off the amp , and yes , I will have to run new wires from my amp , to behind the headunit into the harness , to use my factory wires . anyway ill let you all know how I make out with this , its not my first time installing , just my first in a VW . I only ever wired 1 car and that was my old 69 Plymouth , only reason I wired that is it diddent have a stereo from the factory . and the set up im trying to do here is basically the same I had in my Bronco II , where I had my 4 channel mounted under the front seat , and ran wires from there to the factory harness , ...but again thanks . diddent mean to cause alot of ruckus


----------

